# 91 Sentra Problem



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Just a few days ago I bought a 91 Nissan Sentra XE model. I bought it knowing the instrument cluster didn't light up, it works fine, just doesn't light up. I don't do alot of night time driving and haven't had the chance to check the fuses and such. Tonight on the way back from work I start the car and turn the lights on. The lights like for AC the shifter ect don't come on, well they do but they're barely visable. Any idea why? Also I noticed when I got in the shifter seemed a bit stiff. When I put it into drive, I noticed I could just push it up to neutral without pushing down the putton. From 2nd, I could push it up to 1st and drive, but not down. I don't know if I just didn't notice this before..just weird. Drives fine. Also anyone know the lbs u fill the tires for? I tried to check tonight to fill them but there's water everywhere and it's late at night. The car doesn't seem to be gettin the gas mileage it should for a 1.6, and the tires are a bit under-inflated. Figure I'll check that when I got the time, hopefully tomorrow. Any suggestions also on why it sucked a bit more fuel would be well appreciated. Thanks advance,
~Matt~

PS- Forgot to add in, the heater only works on higher or the blower, blows nice and warm though. Any ideas on it also? 

Scratch the shifter light problem off the list, it was the dimmer. Sorry new driver, only 17 First car, so I'm kinda new to it. Also, was it a good buy? 1991 Nissan Sentra XE with 1.6l DOHC engine, automatic. The body and interior are immaculate, and had oil changed every 3-4k miles. Paid 1300.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

that sounds like a good buy to me, your gas milage is greatly dependent on the signal coming from the oxygen sensor(the cylindrical looking thing screwed into the exhaust manifold with 1 or 3 wires coming out of it), it's probably never been changed, and a good tune-up wouldn't hurt either. don't know about your other ?'s though.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Whats a O2 sensor run? Getting my bro to do a tune up. Thanks


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

if it's a 1-wire around $30, 3-wire around $60, and if i remember correctly, you'll need a 22mm wrench and probably some WD-40.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

One more question, on this thread at least I filled the tank and reset the tripodometer(spelling?). The needle now points to about a quarter and I've done 186 miles I think. That seems pretty low, does it not? Thats about 60 miles for every 1/4 a tank so that means I'd get about 240-250 for a tank. Bit low? Thanks in advance,
~Matt~

PS- Anyone know what the 91 Sentra XE uses for a o2 sensor? 1 wire or 3? Also how many are there in like the car? 1? 2? 4? Are they different and how do you know which one to replace? Has anyone got a tune-up for this car with or without o2 sensor and know what it should run? Also just called a local garage they said for a tune-up consisting of(plugs/wires/oil) it would be around 150. I'm like yea umm no;/


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yeah, your engine should have one o2 sensor(not sure of type) this is kind of general but just take a look under hood and check the exhaust manifold on the front of the engine, there should be a cylindrical shaped object mounted on the manifold with either one or three wires coming out of it, that's it. It's usually not very hard to change and is worth every penny when you see how much better your gas milage will get. and that tune-up is looking expensive(but i wouldn't know, i don't most of the work on my car) it's not hard to do, and a tune-up is a good "beginner's" start. Get yourself some kind of repair manual as well(haynes, chilton's, or factory service manual!!). They're pretty handy when you do your own repairs/maintenance, and you'll save alot of money doing it yourself.


----------



## Sanyo (Dec 19, 2003)

Yeah, I just picked up a new o2 sensor(the OE one), new plugs wires oil oil filter, didn't get distributor cap or new air filter, leave that for another day. My brothers gonna teach me how to do a tune-up. Think it should jump up to over 30 average with new o2 sensor and the tune-up? Remember it's a 1.6l engine right now getting about 20mpg, and my dad's Grand Marquis at 4.6l gets about 20mpg;/ Thanks in advance,
~Matt~


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

yeah, you should be able to get it over 30, even with the harshest of driving my milage never drops under 30.


----------



## thafriendlypimp (Apr 20, 2005)

minute rice sentra said:


> yeah, you should be able to get it over 30, even with the harshest of driving my milage never drops under 30.


Amen to that! Lol... My car til recently since i've had problems (most likely also the o2) was getting no less than 30mpg and i race! So on a full tank i can go 340 easily... and then running it down completely empty i get 370-385
Got 400 one time, but i got stranded way out where... lol

If you drive it nicely it'll get 350 easily everytime


----------

